
What is the best way to accept payments in Latin America countries? - ronaldrios
Is a world processor like Paypal or Stripe will help me or do I need another provider? Wich one? Also, can my company receive the payments in USD or do I will need to open a bank account in those countries to receive the payments?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
WhiteOwlLion
PayPal is the more mature product and is accepted in more countries. You can
opt to keep funds in the native currency, or perform the cross border
conversion when the payment is received.

Stripe is supported in fewer countries.

It really depends on what you realistically need.

You also need to be aware of how refunds work. Also be aware of fraud and
chargebacks. You lose a lot of visibility using a third-party service with
fraud detection so you either rely on their tools or rely on the 3rd party to
perform the due diligence for you.

Fees are also higher to accept globally, so you need to factor that into your
pricing.

[https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/country-
worldwide](https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/country-worldwide)

[https://stripe.com/global](https://stripe.com/global)

------
jlhonora
Which country are you (or your company) based on? Which countries are you
selling to?

